# Any Private Medical College With Fee Structure Under 5 Lakh Per Year?



## zara13

I know skzmdc has a fee structure of 2 lakh per year, but apart from them is there any other private medical college with a reasonable fee structure?


----------



## Iqra19

No, Sheikh Zayed's fee is not 2 lac per year yet!

- - - Updated - - -

There are many private colleges with fee structures under 5 lacs but you will find those colleges out of punjab.... probably in sindh.....


----------



## xain khalid

no college under 5 lacs . hope to be


----------



## Ghani1992

sheikh zayed is not private.


----------



## zara13

[h=3]Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical & Dental College *...* is a semi-government institute.[/h]

- - - Updated - - -

Do you know any such colleges in Sindh?


----------



## Ghani1992

PMDC considers sheikh zayed to be in the public sector. they don't say half public and half private.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!



Ghani1992 said:


> PMDC considers sheikh zayed to be in the public sector. they don't say half public and half private.


Then UHS is creating a problem? I mean students who gave MCAT this year were not considered for this college (SKZMC of lahore) and the college wasn't even mentioned in the prospectus.

Then being in public sector means what? Which students will get admission here?
On a second note, Sheikh Zaid is affiliated with Punjab Uni?

@O.P, I think Army Medical College, Rawalpindi has fee round about 2 lakh.


----------



## MtheThird

Yes, SZ and FJ are both affiliated with PU.


----------



## temptprovidence

yes but in their ad in newspaper and on website state the name of skzmdc... uhs is to conduct the test.. but thats true that the prospectus is creating confusions!!!!


----------



## hudanasir

There is no private college/ university in sindh with fee structure under 5 lacs.


----------



## AbraDabra

I believe SKBZ was converted to government fully THIS year, not last. Not sure though. But as such its fee should be below 2 lakhs.


----------



## Bhattiipad

Please tell me about admission in private medical colleges in Punjab Moos merit my marks 331


----------



## temptprovidence

do you know the names of the colleges... try visiting their websites!!!


----------



## farwa iqbal

the SKZMC is private and offering 4 lac for mbbs... can you tell me the fee structure for bds or physiotherapy???? it so confusing


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan

Is it 4 lakh for 2015?


----------



## recruitmbbs

Best University if you are Pakistani is Hebei North University. It is recognized by PMDC but you stilll have to take exam in Pakistan same like in my country. 95 percent student from Hebei North is Pakistani and most student who pass PMDC is from Hebei North. Any Pakistani who studied there will tell you same. This time we have 150 and even no place in dormitory because too many Pakistani students. Also in HBU, fees are very cheap compared to other cities in CHina, if you want to rent an apartment its also very cheap there so it's a very ideal place for study. If you want admission and serious about it, please see details below:

For admissions you need to hurry up a little bit because courses starting in Sept. 

Admissions Open ,MBBS and Engineering in China...Hebei North University. (China)


Now admissions are open ,if you want to get admission and visa ,then write us
‪#‎Admissions‬ are open for 2015-2016 ‪#‎MBBS‬ in China.
‪#‎september‬ to April intake,
‪#‎No‬ Entrance Test,
.‪#‎Hebei‬ North University(河北北方学院)
#MBBS Fees in China.
-Tuition and Hostel Fee :
first yr fee:6100$ US Dollars or 37500 RMB/ 600,000 PKR.
(including Admission fee,visa fee, tution fee,hostel fee,health insurance,visa fee)
2nd to 5th yr fee:2500 $ US Dollars / 16000 RMB / 250,000 PKR
Note:1000$ US Dollars scholarship for good students /year.


E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Noor ul Huda

zara13 said:


> I know skzmdc has a fee structure of 2 lakh per year, but apart from them is there any other private medical college with a reasonable fee structure?


----------



## Noor ul Huda

Is it true? Sheikh zaid hospital offer fee below 5 lac??


----------



## Noor ul Huda

Sheikh zaid private or public?


----------

